# Alte Kamera mit neuer Speicherkarte.



## LittleDestroyer (23. August 2006)

Hallo,
Also ich habe eine alte Kamera (Ricoh RDC-6000) und ich hab mir eine neue Speicherkarte dazugekauft (SmartMedia 128MB). Meine Kamera zeigt leider nur "Karten fehler" an. Ich habe die Karte schon Formatiert und das hat auch nix gebracht.
Vieleicht gibt es ja irgentwo ein Firmware update damit diese Kamera die Karte unterstützt.
Ich hofe mir kann einer helfen.


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Die Kamera gibts seid 2000. Irgendwie denke ich, dass wenn sie nicht mit den neuen Karten umgehen kann, dass sie dann zu alt ist. Auf der Ricoh Website fand ich auch keine Firmware. Am besten du kontaktierst Ricoh und fragst nach, welche Karten noch funktionieren.


----------

